# BlitzAcez gets serious



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

This is more for myself to keep track of things than anything else but feel free to comment or give advice again 

*Bodyweight*

Started at 60kg (9.5 stone)

Old Journal 68kg (10.7 stone)

Now 70kg (11 stone)

Goal 76kg (12 stone)

*Lifts*

Started at Bench: 40kg Squat: 50kg Deadlift: 40kg

Old Current Bench: 80kg Squat: 120kg Deadlift: 112.5kg

Now Current Bench: 82.5kg Squat: 140kg Deadlift: 130kg

Goal: Bench: 100kg Squat: 150kg Deadlift: 140kg

*Diet*

•Meal 1 - 3 boiled Eggs, 1 cups of Oatmeal and a Protein Shake 9am

•Meal 2 - 200g Chicken Breast, Broccoli and 100g Brown Rice 1pm

•Meal 3 - 200g Tuna chunks in spring water, mixed with Spinach Leaves, and 50g Wholemeal Pasta 5:00pm

•Meal 4 - Stir fry 200g Beef Mince with some vegetables carrots/peas and Protein Shake 7pm

•Meal 5 - 200g Chicken Breast, Onions/Peppers and 100g Brown Rice. (Half jar of Curry sauce) 9:30pm

•Meal 6 - Half a pot of cottage cheese. 12pm

Vit C

Multi Vit

Fish Oil

Drink Water/Milk/2-3Green Tea/Tea

View attachment 57326


*Routine*

Monday: Shoulders/Triceps



4 sets of Shoulder Press, alternate with Barbell & Dumbell every week 8-10 reps


3 sets of Upright Rows supersetted with Lateral Raises 8-10 reps


3 sets of front raises 8-10 reps


3 sets of Lying Rear Delt Raises 8-10 reps


3 sets of Close-Grip Bench Press 8-10 reps


4 sets of Pulldowns 8-10 reps


3 sets of Skullcrushers 8-10 reps


Tuesday: Legs/Calves



4 sets of Squats 8-10 reps


3 sets of Lunges 8-10 reps


3 sets of Leg Press 8-10 reps


3 sets of Leg Extensions till failure


3 sets of Leg Curls 8-10 reps


3 sets of Calf Machine


Light Skipping


Wednesday: Back



3 sets of Lat Pulldowns 8-10 reps


4 sets of Deadlifts 8-10 reps


3 sets of Bent Over Rows 8-10 reps


3 sets of Dumbell Rows 8-10 reps


3 sets of Hyperextensions 8-10 reps


Friday: Chest/Biceps



4 sets of Incline Dumbbell Press, 8-10 reps


3 sets of Bench Press, 8-10 reps


3 sets of Incline Flies, 8-10 reps


3 sets of Chest Dips until failure


3 sets of Barbell Curls, 8-10 reps


3 sets of Preacher Curls, 8-10 reps, then drop the weight to half, and push out another 8


Sunday: Full Body



3 sets of Deadlifts 8-10 reps


3 sets of Squats 8-10 reps


3 sets of Clean and Jerk 8-10 reps


3 sets of Weighted Pull ups 8-10 reps

Run to and from gym 15 mins jog x 2 x 5 (So ten 15 min jog's a week)


Old Journal:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/106774-blitzacez-journey-12-stone-current-10-7-a.html


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Tuesday: Legs/Calves





4 sets of Squats 8-10 reps

(I'm now going very deep so it's taken off like 20kg to my weight)

20kg x 8
40kg x 8
60kg x 8
70kg x 5
70kg x 4


3 sets of Lunges 8-10 reps

20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8


3 sets of Leg Press 8-10 reps

173kg x 8
173kg x 8
173kg x 8


3 sets of Leg Extensions

50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 7


3 sets of Leg Curls 8-10 reps

Machine was broken :lol:


3 sets of Calf Machine

Can't remember weight, I think it was..

56kg x 8
56kg x 8
56kg x 8


Light Skipping

Just felt like bouncing around skipping

Legs well and truely f00ked


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck bro! Make sure you log all your workouts so you can add weight and push to improve each session. For your lifts don't try and move up to quickly, the small plates such as 1.25k's are great for adding each week. Think about it adding 1.25 a side to your bench each week means in the first week your adding a total of 2.5k to your bench... then following week that's 5k the week after 7.5k a side so on... don't be stupid and add too much weight too fast, imo that's a sure recipe for injury.

Are you setting these targets as time bound targets, giving your self smaller goals to reach by certain dates?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Tuesday: Legs/Calves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** :whistling:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

dannyiron said:


> Are you setting these targets as time bound targets, giving your self smaller goals to reach by certain dates?


I haven't given myself any time bound dates, rather concentrate on actually sticking to the routine and diet 100% and monitor progress every few weeks. I have no idea how things will improve to have anything to relate to, to start time bound dates, id just be guessing.

I could gain a stone in 2 month, or a year for all I know. Same with lifts really.



dannyiron said:


> **** :whistling:


It was most certainly in a manly way i'm sure.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Wednesday: Back



3 sets of Lat Pulldowns 8-10 reps

30kg x 8
71kg x 8
71kg x 8
71kg x 8


4 sets of Deadlifts 8-10 reps

40kg x 8
60kg x 8
80kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8


3 sets of Bent Over Rows 8-10 reps

10kg x 5
10kg x 3
10kg x 2


3 sets of Dumbell Rows 8-10 reps

20kg x 8
22kg x 8
22kg x 8


3 sets of Forearm Pulls 8-10 reps

50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8


3 sets of AB Machine 8-10 reps

50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Eating all this food is a ball ache but it's going down.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

•Meal 1 - 3 boiled Eggs, 1 cups of Oatmeal and a Protein Shake 9am

•Meal 2 - 200g Chicken Breast, Broccoli and 100g Brown Rice 1pm

•Meal 3 - 200g Tuna chunks in spring water, mixed with Spinach Leaves, and 50g Wholemeal Pasta 5:00pm

There's far too much time between meal, bring them closer together or mix in more food, i.e. 11.30am some nuts a bit of fruit or whey shake etc, and I don't like your training programme one bit.

but good luck and all the best bruv


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> •Meal 1 - 3 boiled Eggs, 1 cups of Oatmeal and a Protein Shake 9am
> 
> •Meal 2 - 200g Chicken Breast, Broccoli and 100g Brown Rice 1pm
> 
> ...


Ok noted I've already added in fruit somewhere, i'll probably add some nuts in.

I left 4 hours between meal 2 and 3 so i can have a solid 4 hours doing my dissertation and revising.

-

So what about the routine don't you like, I've done two days and both body parts feel alot better trained than usual. It's focusing more on specific parts.

I have done a usual 3 day split, was ok. I did a strength routine, again ok but never really felt like i'd trained well (thats on other journal in link at top)

So this is my 3rd routine.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Monday: Shoulders/Triceps

•4 sets of Shoulder Press, alternate with Barbell & Dumbell every week 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Upright Rows supersetted with Lateral Raises 8-10 reps

•3 sets of front raises 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Lying Rear Delt Raises 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Close-Grip Bench Press 8-10 reps

•4 sets of Pulldowns 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Skullcrushers 8-10 reps

Tuesday: Legs/Calves

•4 sets of Squats 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Lunges 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Leg Press 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Leg Extensions till failure

•3 sets of Leg Curls 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Calf Machine

•Light Skipping

Wednesday: Back

•3 sets of Lat Pulldowns 8-10 reps

•4 sets of Deadlifts 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Bent Over Rows 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Dumbell Rows 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Hyperextensions 8-10 reps

Friday: Chest/Biceps

•4 sets of Incline Dumbbell Press, 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Bench Press, 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Incline Flies, 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Chest Dips until failure

•3 sets of Barbell Curls, 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Preacher Curls, 8-10 reps, then drop the weight to half, and push out another 8

Sunday: Full Body

•3 sets of Deadlifts 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Squats 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Clean and Jerk 8-10 reps

•3 sets of Weighted Pull ups 8-10 reps

Run to and from gym 15 mins jog x 2 x 5 (So ten 15 min jog's a week)

It's massive mate not like a routine but a sentence, if you're training fecking hard you only need to be doing 3-4 exercises per body part.

If you want to increase bench, deadlift, squat keep it simple.

e.g.

monday

deadlift - rackpulls - bd rows - lat pull down, then biceps which ever you like

tuesday

shoulders + abs

wednesday - off

thursday

bench + triceps

friday

squat - leg press - leg extensions - calve raises


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> Monday: Shoulders/Triceps
> 
> •4 sets of Shoulder Press, alternate with Barbell & Dumbell every week 8-10 reps
> 
> ...


Haha I read that as death sentence. Well i've always followed this principle until now, but I my body feels like it can do more, it is over 5 days so each sessions isn't as much as it seems.

Today I wanted to carry on doing more. Intensity isnt to bad either.

I'm gonna give this a go a few months and see if I get increases, I am enjoying it.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I must say my appetite has increased alot since I have been eating often, i'm hungry at every meal now, I thought it would be hard :lol:


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm no expert but you seem to be doing a very large amount of volume , how long do your workouts take you?, guessing you do 30-90 second RP


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

NickDuffy said:


> I'm no expert but you seem to be doing a very large amount of volume , how long do your workouts take you?, guessing you do 30-90 second RP


About 30mins - 1 hour i think. The gym I go to is empty so it's easy to get things done. My legs and back are killing at the moment, it must be doing me some good. I haven't felt so well trained for agers, I think its based on your own body personally really depending how much volume you do isn't it. I've never got much out of low volumes of training, I have tried it.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Scrappy workout, tired from rest of week and incline killed me. (went to heavy accidentally on first one so carried on and tried 30's)

Friday: Chest/Biceps



4 sets of Incline Dumbbell Press, 8-10 reps

10kg x 8

28kg x 8

30kg x 3

28kg x 7

28kg x 6


3 sets of Bench Press, 8-10 reps

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

60kg x 5


3 sets of Incline Flies, 8-10 reps

10kg x 8

14kg x 8

14kg x 8

14kg x 8


3 sets of Chest Dips until failure

3 x 8 bodyweight


3 sets of Bicep Curls, 8-10 reps

18kg x 8

20kg x 5

18kg x 8


3 sets of Barbell Curls, 8-10 reps

20kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8


3 sets of Preacher Curls, 8-10 reps, then drop the weight to half, and push out another 8

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

6kg x 8


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Sunday: Full Body



3 sets of Deadlifts 8-10 reps

40kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8


3 sets of Squats 8-10 reps

40kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8


3 sets of Clean and Jerk 8-10 reps

20kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8


3 sets of Weighted Pull ups 8-10 reps

bodyweight x 8
bodyweight x 8
bodyweight x 8


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Tuesday: Legs/Calves




I think I've put on 0.5kg-1kg in weight, hard to tell, but it looks like 71kg. Probably fat.


4 sets of Deep Squats 8-10 reps

40kg x 8
60kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 5


3 sets of Lunges 8-10 reps

20kg x 16
20kg x 16
20kg x 16


3 sets of Leg Press 8-10 reps

200kg x 8
200kg x 8
200kg x 8


3 sets of Leg Extensions

57kg x 8
57kg x 8
57kg x 8


3 sets of Leg Curls 8-10 reps

50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8


6 sets of Calf Machine

50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great squat PB mate! I would also mirror what others said either eat a HUGE breakfast or eat more between brekkie and lunch.

I don't go too much on your routine either I personally do 1 set of isolation for shoulders or none at all you're def overworking them!

Keep it abit simpler I reckon but all the best mate!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Wednesday: Back

Had 3 hours sleep trying to revise so did an easy workout apart from all the deadlifting



3 sets of Lat Pulldowns 8-10 reps

30kg x 8
76kg x 8


4 sets of Deadlifts 8-10 reps

Was testing technique Something like..
40kg x 8
60kg x 5
60kg x 2
60kg x 8
80kg x 2
100kg x 1
110kg x 1
100kg x 1
60kg x 8
110kg x 1
60kg x 8
60kg x 8

On a box 60kg x 1 and 50kg x 1 and 40kg x 1


3 sets of Bent Over Rows 8-10 reps

Did not do


3 sets of Dumbell Rows 8-10 reps

22kg x 8
22kg x 8
22kg x 8


3 sets of Forearm Pulls 8-10 reps

57kg x 8
57kg x 8
57kg x 8


3 sets of AB Machine 8-10 reps

50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

personally mate I wouldn't do ab work after deadlifting(or in the same session) as its gonna put a lot of strain on your lower back...also always go deep on the squats and don't kid yourself(no offence intended)!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I kinda thought it's a good idea to do AB work after deadlift because there already pretty tired.

I always try and do deep squats now, what a difference though. Only problem is I need a spotter as I get stuck eventually, such a taxing exercise if you go low enough.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Phone died, couldn't look at new workout so did my own.

Friday: Chest/Biceps





3 sets of Bench Press, 8-10 reps

30kg x 8

40kg x 8

70kg x 5


4 sets of Incline Dumbbell Press, 8-10 reps

30kg x 5

32kg x 3

28kg x 8

28kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8


3 sets of Bicep Curls, 8-10 reps

20kg x 5

22kg x 5 (negatives)

18kg x 8

10kg x 8


3 sets of Barbell Curls, 8-10 reps

20kg x 8


3 sets of Preacher Curls, 8-10 reps, then drop the weight to half, and push out another 8

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

12kg x 8


3 sets of Machine for chest, 8-10 reps, can't remember weight

3 x 80kg i think it was


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Sunday: Full Body




Very tired from this mornings activities and had only one meal, made it to the gym though.


3 sets of Deadlifts 8-10 reps

40kg x 8
60kg x 8
80kg x 5
60kg x 8


3 sets of Squats 8-10 reps

40kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8


3 sets of Clean and Jerk 8-10 reps

20kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8


3 sets of Weighted Pull ups 8-10 reps

bodyweight x 5


on around 71kg.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Monday: Shoulders/Triceps



3 sets Barbell Press 8-10 reps

30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5


3 sets of Shoulder Press 8-10 reps

20kg x 5
22kg x 5 
20kg x 5


3 sets of Upright Rows supersetted with Lateral Raises 8-10 reps

30kg x 8
10kg x 8
30kg x 8
10kg x 8
30kg x 8
10kg x 8


3 sets of front raises 8-10 reps

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8


3 sets of Lying Rear Delt Raises 8-10 reps

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8


3 sets of Close-Grip Bench Press 8-10 reps

50kg x 5
60kg x 5
50kg x 5


3 sets of Skullcrushers 8-10 reps

25kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 5


Having Leg day off, feeling a bit rough.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

having leg day off wtf ??

take an arm day off 

your routine is properly busy m8 i didnt read it all its like a book are you growing from it at all ?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

uhan said:


> having leg day off wtf ??
> 
> take an arm day off
> 
> your routine is properly busy m8 i didnt read it all its like a book are you growing from it at all ?


Well its now dead day, it is busy i do full body on sundays so legs have been trained already, plus deads train them as well so legs have been half done, its probably over kill but i'm just enjoying it all and it seems to be working so yeahh feel like i'm growing. I will take the odd day off if I think I'm over training though and my body is crying out for rest.

Someone just said my shoulder and back looks bigger and asked if i can get a six pack on my back haha. They have little gym knowledge.

I'm noticeing strength increases in areas I wouldn't have expected, I can over head press about what I was struggling with on my bench a month or so ago. I'm lifting less on dead as I decided to get my form in check.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well if it works then its all good fella 

good luck .


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Wednesday: Back



4 sets of Deadlifts 8-10 reps

40kg x 8
80kg x 8
120kg x 1
80 x 6
80 x 3


3 sets of Bent Over Rows 8-10 reps

Did not do


3 sets of Dumbell Rows 8-10 reps

24kg x 8
26kg x 8
28kg x 8


3 sets of Lat Pulldowns 8-10 reps

76kg x 8
76kg x 8
76kg x 8


3 sets of Forearm Pulls 8-10 reps

Forgot


3 sets of AB Machine 8-10 reps

50kg x 8


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

72kg now, heavist i've ever been. Roll on 12 stone.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good going on the weight increase  I think only thing I would def say to change is your shoulder exercises. Maybe its just me and my shoulders are dodgy but that much shoulder work especially super setting would seriously burn my shoulders out and make me worried about injuring myself. But I guess if you don't have the problem then its not so bad...


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Friday: Chest/Biceps



3 sets of Bench Press, 8-10 reps

40kg x 8

60kg x 8


4 sets of Incline Dumbbell Press, 8-10 reps

30kg x 8

32kg x 4

28kg x 8


4 sets of Incline Dumbbell Press, 8-10 reps

26kg x 8

28kg x 8

26kg x 8


3 sets of Incline Flies, 8-10 reps

10kg x 8

14kg x 8

14kg x 8

14kg x 8


3 sets of Chest Dips until failure

3 x 8 bodyweight


3 sets of Bicep Curls, 8-10 reps

18kg x 5

20kg x 5

18kg x 5


3 sets of Barbell Curls, 8-10 reps

20kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8


3 sets of Preacher Curls, 8-10 reps, then drop the weight to half, and push out another 8

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

6kg x 8


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Had to have a couple of days off due to uni work so missed leg and back day, probably going to do back day tomorrow though.

Monday: Shoulders/Triceps



3 sets Barbell Press 8-10 reps

30kg x 10
40kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5


3 sets of Shoulder Press 8-10 reps

20kg x 5
22kg x 5 
20kg x 5


3 sets of Upright Rows supersetted with Lateral Raises 8-10 reps

30kg x 8
10kg x 8
30kg x 8
10kg x 8
30kg x 8
10kg x 8


3 sets of front raises 8-10 reps

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8


3 sets of Lying Rear Delt Raises 8-10 reps

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8


3 sets of Close-Grip Bench Press 8-10 reps

50kg x 5
60kg x 5
50kg x 5


3 sets of Tricep Dips 8-10 reps

25kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 5


Weight is around 72kg still, but diet has gone out the window the last two days.

Going to be consistent again from friday.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

On The Rise said:


> Good going on the weight increase  I think only thing I would def say to change is your shoulder exercises. Maybe its just me and my shoulders are dodgy but that much shoulder work especially super setting would seriously burn my shoulders out and make me worried about injuring myself. But I guess if you don't have the problem then its not so bad...


Cheers, It seems to suit me perfectly I am feeling like I have worked out properly and working up a sweat, I don't fear injury from this workout.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

another 3 week log  where'd ya go Blitz?


----------

